# Pregnant 9 months after a C-section!



## Szaffi

Hi! I wonder if anyone is in the same shoes - I'm pregnant 9 month after a C-section. I'm switching doctors, as I want to be in a hospital closer to home this time, as I have my baby and don't want to waste too much time travelling.

Did anybody having a pregnancy soon after a C-section try and succeed with giving birth naturally?

How was it?

I'm sort of feeling like I'd be happy just to have another scheduled C-section - and I'm afraid of being pushed into trying naturally and ending up with another emergency C-section.


----------



## going_crazy

Hi! :hi:

I'm not in your situation now, but back in 2001 I had an emergency c-section with my first DD. 8 months later I was pregnant again, and when DD1 was 16months old, I gave birth vaginally to DD2, with no problems and had a lovely experience!! I was pregnant again 3 months after that and I had another VBAC when DD2 was 12 months!

It really is up to you how you give birth, but do get as much information as possible before making your decision, and if you have plenty of support, I would highly recommend a VBAC! (I'm now on my 3rd VBAC!)

Good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## chuck

Well I just got my BFP yesterday...Dewi is 8 moths old so same boat here...50 hour labour, emergency section (he wasnt in distress though) but desperate for a VBAC...well a homebirth in fact!

I think I'm 5 maybe 6 weeks pg too!


----------



## going_crazy

chuck said:


> Well I just got my BFP yesterday...Dewi is 8 moths old so same boat here...50 hour labour, emergency section (he wasnt in distress though) but desperate for a VBAC...well a homebirth in fact!
> 
> I think I'm 5 maybe 6 weeks pg too!

Congrats on your bfp! and good luck for your future homebirth/VBAC! xxxx


----------



## pip holder

Hi Szaffi and congratulations :happydance:
I became pregnant about 8 months after c sec and have booked in and they have said that I'm fine to be booked in for a scheduled section this time round too :thumbup: 'I am welcome to attempt a vbac :nope: but no pressure' so I was relieved by this. 
Definitely switch docs if you aren't happy - you are entitled to the safest birth of your choosing, be that a homebirth/vbac/planned section :hugs:


----------



## Szaffi

Thaks Pip, I'm only going to see my new doctor on Monday, I was just trying to see what to expect. Congratulations on your pregnancy!

Chuck! Congrats on your :BFP: ! Hope you get the birth you'd like the second time around!


----------



## KandyKinz

I tend to be very pro VBAC but I wanted to mention that having your second baby less than 18-24 months from the time of your last c-section puts you at additional risk of uterine rupture. In situations like this obs tend not to push vbacs on women and in my experience actually tend to discourage it... Of course this is your decision and what ever you decide should be respected, but I do feel it is important that you are aware of the increased risk before you start planning.


----------



## going_crazy

KandyKinz said:


> I tend to be very pro VBAC but I wanted to mention that having your second baby less than 18-24 months from the time of your last c-section puts you at additional risk of uterine rupture. In situations like this obs tend not to push vbacs on women and in my experience actually tend to discourage it... Of course this is your decision and what ever you decide should be respected, but I do feel it is important that you are aware of the increased risk before you start planning.

I'm sure this isn't the case in the UK. I was told it doesn't matter how long after your c-section, unless there is a medical reason not to, women will be encouraged to try for a VBAC, although they will need to be closely monitored. For my first VBAC, I had to have a drip in place etc just in case I needed another c-section. I have no idea why the views are so different from country to country, but this is what I've found! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## KandyKinz

Could very well differ from country to country.. Since coming here to BnB I have definitly learned that the UK holds many obstetrical practices which differ from the norms here...

In case anyone is interested here's two links regarding VBACS. They are the Canadian medical guidelines. The first one was published by the Society of Obstetricians & Gynecologists (SOGC) which is the governing body of canadian obstetricians. The second is the guidelines for midwives here in Ontario, Canada. There is also list of references at the end each guideline which can direct you to the journals where the scientific studies they used to create the guidelines can be found. 

https://www.sogc.org/guidelines/public/155E-CPG-February2005.pdf

https://www.aom.on.ca/files/Communi..._After_One_Previous_Low-Segment_C-Section.pdf

And I just wanted to emphasize again that I'm not opposed to VBAC... Nor do I think women should automatically pick elective c-section if they do have additional risk factors such as non-optimal spacing between pregnancies (cause frankly I'd probably still opt for the VBAC) but I just think it's really really important women are aware of the increased risk before making their decision.


----------



## KateH & bump

Hi Guys - I had a (very) emergency c - section with DS who is now seven months old and have just had my BFP - think I'm about six ish weeks. Initially when planning second had thought defo wanted VBAC and would wait eighteen months - as things have happend a bit sooner than planned ;-) I'm so sonfused about what to do.....last c - section was failed induction, hyperstimulated uterus and fetal distress...any advice please...


----------

